# Spotify launches in Australia



## Sid James

For those interested, this news just in.

Report HERE at _The Australian _newspaper online.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Good listening to you!


----------



## samurai

@ Sid, That's great news indeed! I am so happy for you and Conor. Let me join Manxfeeder in wishing both of you Great Listening!

p.s. Love your new avatar. :clap:


----------



## samurai

@ Sid, Let me know if you and Conor 71 need any *Spotify* invites in order to join. I'll be happy to provide them, unless you are able to join or have already joined without them. Just let me know! :tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yes, it's just launched in NZ too. Exciting times.


----------



## Sid James

^^Yeah *mamascarlatti*, I should have put NZ in the title. But I just copied the title of that online newspaper article. You can change the title if you wish, it's up to you. But overall I think its good that they bought it down here, it will be great to promote our great musicians here and abroad. Maybe our friends in Northern Hemisphere will be able to listen to more recordings of our musicians & composers, etc. That would be good.


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> @ Sid, Let me know if you and Conor 71 need any *Spotify* invites in order to join. I'll be happy to provide them, unless you are able to join or have already joined without them. Just let me know! :tiphat:


Thanks, I won't be joining for a while, but when I will I'll certainly let you know. I have sent this thread to other Australian members of TC, when they log on they will find out if they haven't already (but it's been pretty prominently on the news today, I heard it on the radio this morning).


----------



## Moira

We in Africa are so jealous we could almost bust. :devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Just joined, no invite needed, pretty excited. Thanks for reminding me to do this, Sid.:tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Sid, Let me know if you and Conor 71 need any *Spotify* invites in order to join. I'll be happy to provide them, unless you are able to join or have already joined without them. Just let me know! :tiphat:


Thanks very much samurai thats very kind of you! :tiphat:

Im pleased with this news that Spotify will be launched in Australia - I will definetely check this service out!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

About time! Cheers to that!


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm the only one who's still updating the old TC list in Spotify, but perhaps we could get some new blood from down under?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Spotify *news...

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/01/b...s-grow-despite-successful-expansion.html?_r=0


----------



## PianistFingers

Another country gets a great music service! :tiphat:


----------



## pianoccrtovivace

[clap][clap] [clap]
My country has already introduce the service.
For me it's a really great way to discover more music ,via playlist, and it also enables me to have vitamin quartet music in my phone & laptop


----------



## pianoccrtovivace

^^ Just to clarify the service is wonderful and I have no doubt our Aussies classical listeners will enjoy it


----------

